
Ask HN: Will GDPR help non-EU citizens? - caio1982
Folks, there are a few gray area type of questions about GDPR that I do not understand:<p>Will it be helpful at all for non-EU citizens? Only if the used service is european perhaps?<p>What about US companies providing services to europeans? Does it really apply to them? Could I be subject to GDPR if using a service via an EU-based VPN?<p>Is GRPR really mandatory immediately after May 25th? I didn&#x27;t see big internet companies talking about it, won&#x27;t they just ignore it until someone goes to court?
======
olivierduval
In fact, GDPR will require companies to provide a clear and strict personal
data processing and to implement "privacy by design". So... in a general way,
it will make every company more respectful for ALL their personal datas, even
for non european. It wouldn't be logical for a company to have 2 different
informations systems, one for european citizen and one for the rest of the
world. However, some rights will require (human) work on each request, like
request for explanation or right to be forgotten. So a company may decide to
lower that kind of work by restricting it to european requests only

GDPR will apply to any company in the world (including US) as long as they
have some kind of personal data (including email adress) of at least an
european citizen. Even if it's in the backup... ;-) And yes, GDRP is really
mandatory after 25th may, and fines will be real (at least for big players...
small one will surely benefit some... understanding for a few more months).
Google already started communicating to me (France)

